# Sponsoring Wife's Entry Visa



## gngama (Nov 10, 2013)

hey guys. this is my first post here but I promise my next one will be more constructive.

for now, I've been having a huge headache to get an entry permit for my wife. I will sponsor her. she's supposed to come by december 12.

everywhere I read about the required documents (yes, government websites), it never mentions needing a tenancy contract or EJARI or DEWA bill to get a visit entry permit. but when I got to immigration to proceed with the papers, guess what? you need those things. they told me that both in DNRD and typing offices.

thing is, I'm renting a short term apartment for now. So I don't have EJARI or tenancy contract. I'm sharing an apartment with a colleague and the plan was to go separate ways and rent a long term when our wives came. then we could proceed with the residence visas for them.

has anyone been in a similar situation? is there any way around this? 

also, do you guys think it is a good plan for her to come on a tourist visa? will she have to go back to the country of origin to get a residence visa later on? 

thanks so much!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Use an airline that will give her a visa. Use an agent such as South Travels. She will have to exit for 30 days at the end and only then can you reapply for either the visit or the residency visa.


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

ya get a tourist visa with emirates or something and then do a visa run after


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I was under the impression that only the passport holders of the 33 countries eligible for visa on arrival could do visa runs?

UAE Visas | Visa & Passport Information | Essential Information | Emirates


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gngama said:


> hey guys. this is my first post here but I promise my next one will be more constructive.
> 
> for now, I've been having a huge headache to get an entry permit for my wife. I will sponsor her. she's supposed to come by december 12.
> 
> ...



Bedougirl is right, only certain nationalities can apply for visas on arrival and do visa runs.

Is your wife currently in Brazil and has a Brazilian passport? 

If yes check with Emirates to see if she can fly with them and have a tourist visa sponsored by them. Or check with a travel agent or with your company, maybe they can sponsor her. The problem of using Emirates or a travel agent is that she would only get her a tourist visa which is non renewable, non extendable and she must exit the country afterwards. If you get your employer to sponsor her for a visit visa, the duration of the visa is longer, can be extended, and she won't need to exit the country when she gets the residence visa.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

And because you can find voucher deals for everything these days:

Fellow expats, don't have a leave this winter and can't go home to spend time with your family? Well then get this deal and bring them here with a 30 day Visa package for only AED 375!


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> And because you can find voucher deals for everything these days:
> 
> Fellow expats, don't have a leave this winter and can't go home to spend time with your family? Well then get this deal and bring them here with a 30 day Visa package for only AED 375!


Still have to put down that security deposit


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mariot said:


> Still have to put down that security deposit


There is no way around that, even when one applies for visit visas for family directly with DNRD, they also require you leave a security deposit.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> There is no way around that, even when one applies for visit visas for family directly with DNRD, they also require you leave a security deposit.


Yep thats why always flying them in on Emirates


----------



## gngama (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks for all the replies! you're being very helpful.

yes, she is in Brazil and holds a brazilian passport. unfortunately our country is not on the "visa upon arrival" list.

so, if she comes on a tourist visa, she will have to exit the country and only after 30 days come back? that would be unpractical. 

thing is (and we were totally naive on this one), as soon as I got my residence visa, she bought her tickets, and she's coming with South African Airways (Emirates flight from Brazil is quite expensive).

from what I got, I think my best options here are to try and convince my company to sponsor her (which I doubt they will) or to reschedule her flight one month further and rent a long-term apartment to bring her.

dizzyizzy , is that voucher a serious thing? hehe

thanks again, everyone.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gngama said:


> thanks for all the replies! you're being very helpful.
> 
> yes, she is in Brazil and holds a brazilian passport. unfortunately our country is not on the "visa upon arrival" list.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can't recommend the company (never used them) but the voucher offer is for real!

You can always ask your employer to charge you back the visit visa expenses of your wife. Otherwise contact a travel agent (bedougirl recently recommended one) or just reschedule her flight until you can sponsor her yourself.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, I can't recommend the company (never used them) but the voucher offer is for real! You can always ask your employer to charge you back the visit visa expenses of your wife. Otherwise contact a travel agent (bedougirl recently recommended one) or just reschedule her flight until you can sponsor her yourself.


 I've not used South Travels personally but they come highly recommended on TripAdvisor. I would suggest finding out how much it will cost to push back the flight so she can come in on residency. Or see what the cost is to cancel and rebook with Emirates or Etihad.


----------

